# MERCUR ex RINGWOOD



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

RINGWOOD was the last but one ship built at the Glasgow yard of Harland and Wolff before closure in 1962.This was taken some 17/18 years later when she paid a few return visits to Glasgow as MERCUR to discharge ore cargoes.She is approaching the Erskine Bridge outbound.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Yes she had a sister built as BELISLAND , and they were an example of new vessel fitted with Velle cranes throughout,six being installed. RINGWOOD and BELISLAND were broken at the end 80s. the first as ATAMAS and the second
as SEA SUCCES.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes,BELISLAND was the last.A sad day when the yard closed.Was derelict for 15 years and was a good place to photograph ships passing.Then houses were built but you can still walk along the old slipways and take photos.


----------

